# Hey, new member here from PA



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

PA here too. what mountain do you ride?


----------



## ashbash (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, I used to go to jack frost/ big boulder alot when I was at school but now I'm living back at home so it's mostly bear creek and sometimes ski roundtop. What about you?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

sweet. I have a season pass at Blue, but I hit Bear Creek now and then. I'll hit you up next time I go there.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear creek! im either at blue or bear, depending on if i want to ride park all day or not.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

bear creek was my home mountain growing up but havent ridden there in years. only about an hour from roundtop and have the night club card so i definitely want to check it out this year.


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a new PA person too....haven't been out yet but should fix that within a couple weeks (hopefully this tuesday if not prolly won't be until 2011) I'm about 40 minutes from roundtop, so of course have the night pass there....also went to jack frost last year and have been on the baby slopes at bear creek and snowshoe in WV. Really just got into this in 2008 so still learning. Taking a trip to Utah in a month which basically has me excited enough to sign up and start posting here! I've been on car forums for years so always up for and enjoy meeting new people!


----------



## snowisgood (Dec 16, 2010)

im going to seven springs, pa on tuesday. should be fun. have you guys been getting a good amount of snow?


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

my area (roundtop) has basically nothing...i've seen 2 dustings so far. MD and hell even my family in chesapeake, va (near virginia beach) have gotten more then we have around here!!


----------



## ashbash (Dec 17, 2010)

i'm only about 40 minutes away from roundtop too, although i tend to prefer to drive farther to go to bear creek. that's awesome that there's actually people from my area on here...kind of surprised...but its always nice meeting new people, so hit me up the next time you go out, i'm always looking for new people to meet up with with as most of my friends don't know how to ride or are too cheap to really go out more than once a year.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

snowisgood said:


> im going to seven springs, pa on tuesday. should be fun. have you guys been getting a good amount of snow?


They have so much snow. My friends went up today.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

i usually go to liberty. only been to roundtop once, but i need to check it out again. anyone else have the nightclub card? lets ride!


----------



## snowisgood (Dec 16, 2010)

shoe757 said:


> They have so much snow. My friends went up today.


sweeeeet, thanks


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I put this up in the regional section

PA Chat thread

hopefully can keep it going and get to know eachother or at least the conditions...


----------

